# Odd room speaker advice



## madhorizons (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks to all that's responded in my setup thread (http://www.hometheatershack.com/for.../15547-ps3-7-1-living-room-ht-setup-help.html).

I moved this part of the discussion here b/c it seems the right place....

I've purchased the Onkyo 606 and will be making the move into a 7.1 speaker set up for that oddly shaped/placed room I have (see other thread). 

So far, it looks like i'll only have ~$400 for the speakers and am interested in the Yambeka 7 speaker setup ($399 i think).

Does anyone have any better suggestions to go with this receiver? I'll be staying w/ the sub i have for the time being.

Thx in advance as always.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Some members have recommended EMPtec speakers as a good buy.


----------



## madhorizons (Sep 30, 2008)

They're about $1000 too expensive from what i've seen on their site. $400 is budget with ~$25 play room. I'd love to have them or Paradigm, but that's not happenin' on my price range.


----------

